# Superhide 0 no VOC



## Jay23 (Oct 23, 2014)

Has anyone used this product before?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

No. Is this from BM?


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

We use BM Superhide all the time. We haven't tried the zero voc


----------



## two fingers (Sep 28, 2014)

in my opinion super hide is a cheap stain blocking primer. rolling the dice.


----------

